
Very Dumb YouTuber Nearly Died in Very Dumb Head-In-Cement Microwave Stunt - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/very-dumb-youtuber-nearly-died-in-very-dumb-head-in-cem-1821121206?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
newsbinator
> the video, which seemed to have already racked up almost a million views
> before the video was demonetized. That’s probably enough to make several
> hundred dollars.

I'm surprised the stunt was only worth a few hundred dollars in views. A
million views is still a lot.

